# Any bee experts able to identify this bee?



## Tom B (8 Jun 2020)

Little lad picked up this bee that was looking unwell on a path earlier.

I have been idley trying to identify it. The black tail is throwing me... Any ideas?

Pictures arnt the best but getting a curious 2yr old to hold it still was a challenge.

Location is South East Lancashire


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2020)

Wrong link. 😊


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2020)

https://friendsoftheearth.uk/bees/bee-identification-guide


----------



## stephec (12 Jun 2020)

It's a busy one. 😂


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

Pretty sure it's a bee. I'm guessing they come in different flavours if you're asking?


----------



## Poacher (12 Jun 2020)

Bit of a mystery there, @Tom B , a cursory look through a couple of bumblebee pictorial guides doesn't throw up a match; no black tails in evidence.
https://www.bumblebeeconservation.org/identification-tips/
https://www.greencast.co.uk/bumblebee-identification
so probably not a bumblebee, contrary to first impressions. Possibly a mining bee, carder bee or mason bee? 
You could send your photos to bumblebeeconservation.org and ask them to ID it. They must be more used to that sort of query than CC members!
http://www.seenature.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/FoE-UK-Bee-Identification-Guide.pdf


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jun 2020)

Not sure TBH, but I do know it isn't Eric


----------



## matticus (12 Jun 2020)

I think it's Bertie - I wondered where he'd got to! How marvellous 



Spoiler: sensible answer



Did you know there are 250 varieties of British Bee


----------



## sheddy (12 Jun 2020)

If it wont fly search for - rehydrate a bee.


----------

